# condensation and the Smoke Daddy



## twowheelshappy (Feb 28, 2011)

I have fiitted the 'PIG' smokedaddy to my wooden smoke cabinet. I am getting a lot of condensation in the cabinet and on the food. Is this to be expected?


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 28, 2011)

I have seen a lot of complaints from owners of Smoke Daddy's so it probably is...

I personally own 2 AMNS units and love them for their ease of use and low cost.   You should check them out...  http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## twowheelshappy (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I have used something very similar to the AMNS by proQ but the outout is a little low for my smoke cabinet, I can always double them up I suppose.

I was hoping the Smokedaddy 'PIG' would give me greater vulume of smoke volume with better control and duration but the wetness issue is a concern. I've read that putting a small ammount of lumpwood charcoal in the wood-chip mix will help which I'll be trying next.

Incidentally, though there was condensation the salmon fillets were still excellent!


----------



## ol' smokey (Mar 4, 2011)

I run my Smoke Daddy with a 50/50 mixture of lump charcoal and wood. I cut these into about 1/2" sizes then load the unit and light. Also, you may need more draft to keep the smoke from lingering to long in the smoker. Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2011)

AMNS doesn't have any of these issues. If you have a really big cabinet then use two of them. You could also light both ends & the middle for more smoke.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 4, 2011)

Remember, quality of smoke is far more important than quantity of smoke.  You have to work on dialing in your smoker so you do not produce creosote.

Try drying your wood first before throwing it your Smoke Daddy.  Experiment with adding charcoal or maybe even pellets.  If you're producing moisture, you're producing creosote.

Thin Blue Smoke(TBS) = Good Smoke

White Billowing Smoke = Bad Smoke

Todd


----------



## twowheelshappy (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for these tips.

I am getting a huge volume of thick white smoke using packeted smoker chips on the lowest setting of the aquarium pump. So, as you suggest, I need to spend some time getting the mixture and flow rate finely tuned to get thin blue smoke.

Fortunately I have a reasonable stock of pellets, chips and lumpwood charcoal to play with.


----------

